# They are doin it again



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well its been along time since I have seen it go down. but today I sat and watched 2 of my reds doin it. I'm hoping they lay eggs soon. Just gotta get rid of my superred to make room for babies.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

*today I sat and watched 2 of my reds doin it. *


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well as of now I have one batch of eggs and 3 more nests from the rest of my reds.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you lucky SOB lol

i think you will have enough reds to supply all of BC maybe even canada if they all survive


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm hoping so. I have a wholsaler from my lfs that says he will buy every one from me up to 3000 at a time and 3 of the lfs around here will take 50-100 at a time so I think I should be good for awhile.

only problem is all my tanks are full and I have no more room. so now they will be taking up living space. but hey as long as the money is good I dont give a sh*t


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow 3000! How much you sell them to him for?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

probably around 2.50 to 3.00 per fish. but I'm not sure we havn't realy sure on the price yet.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

sweet man :nod:

keep us posted, maybe some pics?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

eggs weren't fertalized so they all went moldy. sucks but good at the same time since I'm way to busy right now. but there will be more soon


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Man maby find some room for a new tank and keep them comming. it sounds like you could easyly pay for your new tank setup....


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah well I gotta get them goin again. I havn't been too good on tank maintenance(sp) lately. so the water is pretty shitty. so as soon as I get some more employees for my painting company I can have more time at home to take care of them


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

co0l man


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

I could only hope for a female. I do really good a picking out Male fish (no matter what type) So even if I bought 10 Ps I would probably just get 10 male... hehe.... But on a good note if I ever do find a female fish I know I will be set for finding a male (It seems to be some kind of gift and curse all at the same time)


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

you lucky dogg... you are lioving the life i once dreamed of.

i couldnt get my ps to breed for nothing.

i turned on the barry white popped the bubbley, and even put a porn video on of other ps having sex on the tv.

i think they were gay or some thing









im thinking of getting back into ps cause this salt water stuff is getting soooo frustrating, its not hard like everyone says just really hard to diy stuff

congrats though man.

some guys have all the luck!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey all I did was throw 6 reds in a 135 and there they went. I thought it was a great way to make money. so I went out and spent like 1000 on equipment for the parents tank and new tanks for the young. had very little luck keeping them alive then lost interest as I have to work too much already. hopefully here soon I will have more time to spend with them again soon. they are mateing all the time but I dont even bother checkin for eggs any more cause I feel bad and have to get them out before they die. so I just dont bother looking for them anymore.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> Hey all I did was throw 6 reds in a 135 and there they went. I thought it was a great way to make money. so I went out and spent like 1000 on equipment for the parents tank and new tanks for the young. had very little luck keeping them alive then lost interest as I have to work too much already. hopefully here soon I will have more time to spend with them again soon. they are mateing all the time but I dont even bother checkin for eggs any more cause I feel bad and have to get them out before they die. so I just dont bother looking for them anymore.


Don't the unfertilized eggs spoil and foul your water really fast?


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

[/quote]
Don't the unfertilized eggs spoil and foul your water really fast?
[/quote]

I do good water changes and syphen the sand so if I see eggs I get them out and do a 40% if I dont see eggs I only do a 25%

[/quote]

I was curious at what stage they started dying off... was it when they were first born? or did it happen after they had grown for a week or so??? Fred
[/quote]

the last time I had about 600 make it to the point where I could tell they were piranhas. then I had 4 get huge like the size of a dime and went through and killed most of the smaller ones off. not eating them just killing them leaving most of the body behind. then there were only 2 big ones left and slowly they killed off the rest day by day.

hopefully by the end of the summer when the trades slow down I can have the time to keep up with them and get it going again.


----------

